# Breaking News at the Met



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Sonya Yoncheva has replaced Kristine Opolais in the first Met Opera performances of _Tosca_ next season. Also, Yoncheva will be singing Tosca at the Vienna State Opera in 2019/20.
https://www.operanews.com/Opera_News_Magazine/2017/6/News/Sonya_Yoncheva_Met_Tosca.html


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Well as it turns out someone already posted about this and I just didn't see it, but whatever, this is BIG NEWS.
Also I'm reminded of a New York Times article in which the writer said something along the lines of, "I almost wish that Ms. Yoncheva was singing Tosca instead of Ms. Opolais next season." So...


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's the article I was referring to:
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/26/arts/music/traviata-review-sonya-yoncheva.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

There's me thinking someone was very ill or worse.


----------

